# My clock keeps its own time



## Enricovw (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi all, curious does you dashboard clock acts up once in a while and gains 3 to 4 hours overnight? The Bug is only a month old :laugh:


----------



## avatr (May 9, 2017)

sounds like a trip to your local dealer is in order.


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

Enricovw said:


> Hi all, curious does you dashboard clock acts up once in a while and gains 3 to 4 hours overnight? The Bug is only a month old :laugh:


Yes. My 2017 SEL resets to 12:00 occasionally when turning the car OFF. I notice when I get back in that the time is wonky, like 2:47 when its actually 5:30. Tracking the time backward 2 hours and 47 minutes would be when I last turn the car off. This has happened 6 or 7 times now and each occurrence the elapse time on the clock refers to the amount of time elapsed since turning it off. I've reported it to the dealer, had it in for inspection, and have been logging the occurrences with pictures (which show that clock time, and have the picture taken time embedded in EXIF info). The regional tech wants to see the car the next time they are here.

I know there is at least one other person on this forum who has a 17 SEL with the same issue.

Report it to the dealer and document the occurrences, with a service call or email to the service manager. Maybe with enough ppl reporting, VWoA will take notice and figure it out.

BTW, my phone MUTE indicator (on screen) is opposite of what it really is. A slash through it is un-muted. I've complained about that as well.


----------



## Enricovw (Oct 20, 2017)

Ripdubski said:


> Yes. My 2017 SEL resets to 12:00 occasionally when turning the car OFF. I notice when I get back in that the time is wonky, like 2:47 when its actually 5:30. Tracking the time backward 2 hours and 47 minutes would be when I last turn the car off. This has happened 6 or 7 times now and each occurrence the elapse time on the clock refers to the amount of time elapsed since turning it off. I've reported it to the dealer, had it in for inspection, and have been logging the occurrences with pictures (which show that clock time, and have the picture taken time embedded in EXIF info). The regional tech wants to see the car the next time they are here.
> 
> I know there is at least one other person on this forum who has a 17 SEL with the same issue.
> 
> ...



Yep funny that the clock is wacky. Ok, I’m not going to deal with the dealer yet because I do want to waste time. But I will log it every time its out of sync, so I have a good record. Interesting part this is digital and if the clock is not keeping time what else is out of whack. Lets keep this thread up when you or I get some more news. Thanks for the details.


----------



## theralpher (May 9, 2017)

*2017 Dune*

My wife's Dune is doing the same thing. I accused her of changing the time when she resets odometer. It has happened 3-4 times since May.


----------



## Enricovw (Oct 20, 2017)

theralpher said:


> My wife's Dune is doing the same thing. I accused her of changing the time when she resets odometer. It has happened 3-4 times since May.


Well, now I feel better that I am not seeing things either, this should be a simple software fix, it's not hardware otherwise it would have been in the hundreds or thousands of complaints. Hopfull to hear from *Ripdubski *after he talkes to the reginal rep. Thanks.


----------



## realestateguy (Aug 9, 2016)

*Mine too*



Enricovw said:


> Well, now I feel better that I am not seeing things either, this should be a simple software fix, it's not hardware otherwise it would have been in the hundreds or thousands of complaints. Hopfull to hear from *Ripdubski *after he talkes to the reginal rep. Thanks.


My 17 Dune clock does the same but as time progresses it rarely changes now...


----------



## Enricovw (Oct 20, 2017)

realestateguy said:


> My 17 Dune clock does the same but as time progresses it rarely changes now...


Like wine, it matures with age  mine just did it again, not a nuisance yet.


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

Enricovw said:


> Like wine, it matures with age  mine just did it again, not a nuisance yet.


I had mine at the dealer on 12/1 so they could reflash the firmware. Mine has not reset since. Keeping an eye out, and will advise if it does. Hoping its fixed now.


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

Ripdubski said:


> I had mine at the dealer on 12/1 so they could reflash the firmware. Mine has not reset since. Keeping an eye out, and will advise if it does. Hoping its fixed now.


Still no re-occurrences here. I asked the dealer what exactly they updated. The firmware update was applied to the Infotainment system with the tech note stating it fixed a bunch of bugs.

For reference, my infotainment details:
Part #: 5C0035684B
Hardware: H31
Software version: 0359


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

I spoke too soon. It reset itself sometime Friday night. I noticed it was off yesterday. So the firmware fix didnt fix it.


----------



## Enricovw (Oct 20, 2017)

Enricovw said:


> Like wine, it matures with age  mine just did it again, not a nuisance yet.


well, it think it's like wine, it was sort of reseting itself monthly, but it is still tracking past the month now, :biggrinsanta:


----------



## Enricovw (Oct 20, 2017)

Enricovw said:


> well, it think it's like wine, it was sort of reseting itself monthly, but it is still tracking past the month now, :biggrinsanta:



I am happy to report that the clock has not lost its time since my last report, self healing?


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

There is an official TSB fix for the clock issue. They flashed mine with the TSB a week ago Monday. They told me the TSB was for SEL's. I neglected to get the number.


----------

